# Here turkey turkey turkey!!!!!



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

Well;

We are already 2 days over in the season, and I haven't seen any pics yet!!!!! We have had a slow start here, seen lots of birds, but none will commit.:sad::sad:

How has the season been so far for everyone?? From what I have heard from others, there has been alot of luck like mine so far.

Good luck everyone,

Rob


----------



## BowWhisper (Mar 2, 2010)

*turkey*

Well rob i know how u feel i had one bird come in about 40 yards and wouldnt move from that point. I think all this warm weather we have had is to blame.


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

We hunted daylight to 7pm on opening day an only had an hen come within shooting range. Only seen 1 mature tom the whole day. Did see 5 jakes but we do not shoot jakes. Afew birds have been taken so far but not as many as usaul. Not sure when I get back at them.

Matt


----------



## 0dh3 (Apr 5, 2006)

*Opening Day Double*

My wife and I were out behind our house Mon morning. Heard the birds gobbling back in the swamp but they wouldn't come to the field. 
Around 8:00am I spotted a hen in the next field over. We got situated and watched her and another hen enter the field and feed for 5-10 min when I spotted a strutter in the corner of the field. Not sure how many more were there but 4 toms came right over to the decoys. They walked about 200 yrds striaght across the field right up to B-Mobile. Never missed a step. When they got to the decoys they sure were looking for a fight. Michelle was to shoot first and she hit the front tom hard at 7yrds. The birds scattered and I picked another that was running across the field. Hit him in the back of the head with 2 1/4"oz of lead at 20 yrds out. Both were beautiful birds. Hers had one spur that was 1 1/4" long and real sharp. Would have done some damage to the decoys if she had let him. This was her 2nd bird and her first tom.
Great hunt. Now we will try to get a couple with the bows.
I'll try to get pics up tomorrow

Dave


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Great story Dave!


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

*2010 Thunder Chickens*

I have been seeing lots.....We got snow on the second day or turkey hunting....I smoked this lad on the 27th.


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Dude its snooooooooooooowing hahahhahahahh


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*oh ya*

way to go Chris nice bird..


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Shot a Jake on Monday and the Snow Gobbler Tuesday,sorry I used the gun for both.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

So many of the darn things around me I think I could club'em to death. But then, they still aren't open in my area as far as I know. (Just west of Highway 11 and north of Highway 60) I regularly have to wait for them to get off the road on my way to drop my daughter off at daycare.

For those of you familiar with the Bracebridge area, when I was on my way to work 2 weeks ago on Highfalls road there were two toms fighting right in the middle of the road. There were a few cars waiting for them to clear the road in the eastbound lane. I was west bound and actually stopped and put my window down right beside them. I was no more than 4 feet from them in my running car with my window down and they were totally oblivious to me. Crazy crazy birds...


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Hoody,

I think you are in WMU 49 by the way you describe it. Does not look like there is a season.

Funny thing is in 48 there is a season and there are only a few sightings near North Bay. Not nearly close enough to have a season open...and you have them every where..... and no season!

WMU 48 really needs to be split into 48A and 48B. I understand there are a lot of Turkeys in Pembroke and that area.....but very few West of Deux Rivieres.

Also...Nice birds to Chris and Danny!


----------



## 0dh3 (Apr 5, 2006)

*Pics*

Here are some pics from the opening day hunt.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Nice birds for you and Michelle, Dave! So, what time is dinner in the county?


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Good work everyone!


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*Turkey*

Sounds like Turkey for supper at Dave and Michells place on Saturday...:shade:

Andy


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*wow*

way to go Michelle and Dave.. I guess all those turkeys we shoot at the seaway challenge helps... lol lol .. see you guys next week at the challenge I presume.. well done...:darkbeer:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Congrats to all*

Danny, Chris, and Dave and Michelle
If i missed anyone that i know sorry

If anyone needs a hired bow or gun let me know I'd kill some nussance turkeys
Hey christopher what the fob its snowing!!!!
LOL


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

*Congrats*

Hey everyone congrats on the turkey harvests great job. Hey Dave and Michelle why are those guns and not 82nd???? LOL Nice job.


----------



## 04Patriot (Feb 29, 2004)

*My First Bird!*

Got mine Friday. Didn't gobble at all. Snuck in and headed straight for the decoy. Puffing up every 5 feet or so. Twenty one pounds, 10-3/4 inch beard and 1-1/8 spurs. 

I'm hooked!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

WoW! That's a big bird!

Very Nice!


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*nice brid Jay*

i guess i'll half to go out and shoot one this week sometime


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Opening morning, I had a gobbler follow a hen, until he saw my pretty boy. He ran past the hen, proceeded to lay 2 beatings to my decoy, then I was able to put an arrow into him. 24 lbs, 8.5 inch beard and 1.25 inch spurs.

Friday morning, had a gobbler come strutting over the ridge, saw my decoy, ran to it, and strutted in front of it, giving me a great frontal shot. My arrow severed his wing bone at the chest and buried into his chest. Ran 15 feet and died. 22 lbs, 9 inch beard and 3/4 inch spurs.

What a season. My martin firecat did gooooood!!!! LOL

serge


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Serge...those are big birds! Nice shooting!

Must have been great to see...


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

can you guys help me out here? Going for Merriams next week and I'm a total newb. My turkey calling skills amount to the instructions on a slate call's package and a youtube video. After that I'm kinda searching out for advice (I'm sure canuck is tired of me phonin'  )


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Some very nice looking birds folks.Still no time to get out for myself.
Ok Dave who's bird is bigger?Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

Hey, there's some nice lookin birds on here! Congratulations to all.

2010 has been the best turkey season I've ever had. I'm hoping that the trend continues, into the best deer season I've ever had.:smile:

Anyway, 
Tom #1 had a 9 7/8" beard with 3/4" spurs
Tom #2 had an 8 7/8" beard with 1" spurs.

Feels very strange to be done already. The earliest I ever shot my second bird before was.... well, the last day of the season, 2006. Doesn't sound like a very good record, but I've never killed one with a gun.

Good luck to anyone that's still after them!

Nigel


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice birds Nigel!!! Very nice.


----------



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

*Congradulations to all.*

Way to go on those birds everybody. And Nigel, nice to see you doing good and getting out hunting. I hope to see you out shooting some 3D this year.

And for all those others (like me) that have not shot a bird yet this year, keep your chin up there is still 3 weeks left.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Here's mine and my wifes...

(I've never wanted to photoshop a photo so bad as the one with my wife looking down  )

Special thanks to Canuck (Kevin Brayford) for calling my bird in. We humped a lot of hill that afternoon, seen some toms grazing on a hillside across a valley. So we worked our way around with a 2 mile hike and set up in what I thought was the gawd awfullest place and pulled in this jake like it was on a string. Most excitement I've ever had hunting birds.


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Some more nice looking birds.Congratulations Nigel,Russ and wife.Hope to get out soon.


----------



## timmer90 (Apr 1, 2009)

*jake*

I have lots of jakes around but no tom's, so I just took the first one close enough. Jake 13.5 lbs 4.5 in beard at 25 yards


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Nice Bird Tim*

Gonna be tasteeee!


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

*Here's mine!*

This fellow fell down out in front of my shotgun, so I brought him home. He's living in the freezer right now, but not for long...


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

Bruce put your hat on I want to see the bird, congrats.:darkbeer:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*turkey bits*

I guess bruce is bringing turkey bits to the hoyt shoot in hot sauce for you guys... nice bird bruce.... I mean fowl ... lol lol lol ... :darkbeer:


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Very nice Bruce,congrtas.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> I guess bruce is bringing turkey bits to the hoyt shoot in hot sauce for you guys... nice bird bruce.... I mean fowl ... lol lol lol ... :darkbeer:


Turkey bits? Could you fill this turkey newb in? Are they breaded & deep fried like boneless pork riblets? Hmmm, sounds so interesting and so much unlike turkey in aluminum foil with pineapple.


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Turkey bits would be chunks battered and fried and dipped in a hot sauce and butter mixture. Unfortunately, my turkey is being roasted this weekend. No turkey bits for you! lol


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Ahem!!!!! Excuse me Bruce, but what will you be cooking in North Bay then?


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

trapper1 said:


> Ahem!!!!! Excuse me Bruce, but what will you be cooking in North Bay then?


pr'olly some good ol' boneless pork  

Thanks for the turkey bits idea guys. It was great, like boneless pork only way better (not as greasy, way tastier!). Somefin 'bout humpin up and down one them wee western Alberta hills makes this turkey taste soo much better. Especially thanks to Canuck (Kevin Brayford) for calling the l'il bugger in for me, otherwise I'd still have a growlin' pot belly


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

*bowkill*

I got my second bird this weekend. Got a clean shot at 10 yards. 1.5" spurs and beard was a hair under 11"

my hunt was over by 6am
Dave


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Finally!!!!*

First off, there are some nice birds here fellas. Dave, that is a beauty!!! What about your first one??

Well, I finally had a good day on Saturday as well. I shot my FIRST bird of the season at about 7:45 with a shot of right at 20 yards. Bird was facing me, right beside the decoy at 20 yards, and I put the arrow right beside his beard. It came out right beside his other "exit" hole. It was awesome, he came right across a field over 300 yards, and strutted the final 125 or so. Also had 2 hens beat up on my decoy that morning before this bird came in. Got some cool pics of that happening.

He weighed 19 pounds, had a 9" beard, and 1" spurs. My pics are always too big to load on here, but I e-mailed them to a bunch of guys already.

Rob:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## snikwah (May 22, 2010)

nice lookin' birds


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

*What? Me? Cook?*



trapper1 said:


> Ahem!!!!! Excuse me Bruce, but what will you be cooking in North Bay then?


Gee Rick, I thought they normally fed us roast beast there, or are you spry enough again that you're back to camping this year?

Since Carl seems to have decided to take a year off archery to play contractor and tour the world I have been toying with some ideas. I'm thinking about lamb skewers in a mid-eastern marinade with some fairly garlicy dips or sauces. Now, if I could just track down that one guy, we might even try some llama burgers...


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Baldini said:


> I'm thinking about lamb skewers


lamb ain't meat :lol: Sorry, bad memories from my youth. Lamb under cafeteria heat lamps. UGH.

How 'bout some turkey breast on skewers?


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Turkey breast kabobs does sound interesting. Unfortunately, mine got eaten on the weekend. Apparently if you roll a turkey breast up and tie it into a roast it goes onto the rotisserie quite well. The legs were deboned and ground and turned into wild turkey burgers. I'm more than willing to cok up someone else's though!


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Baldini said:


> The legs were deboned and ground and turned into wild turkey burgers. I'm more than willing to cok up someone else's though!


A friend suggested boiling the legs, deboning, throwing in some spices & chopped onions and making sandwich spread. I should really ask him again how to do it.


----------

